# Dr. Oz is a GMO Sellout!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Heads up. Dr. Oz is telling people that eating organic food and grass raised beef is elitist!

Dr. Oz viciously attacks organic foods and farmers markets, pushes feedlot beef, urges clueless consumers to eat more pesticides and GMO (opinion)


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Just like Romney who worked for Monsanto as a chemical engineer according to some tinfoil sites.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

man thats too bad


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wouldn't you like to know how many of these people refuse to eat GMO foods? I've read that Romney, Bush, Obama and etc. eat only organic good. I'll bet the same goes for ol' Oz.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Denton said:


> Wouldn't you like to know how many of these people refuse to eat GMO foods? I've read that Romney, Bush, Obama and etc. eat only organic good. I'll bet the same goes for ol' Oz.


I'm sure they know something that the sheeple don't know and they want to keep it that way. Way to go Dr. Oz! I trust/take what MOST medical doctors say with a grain of salt anyway.


----------

